# PJ/Journalism Links



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Agencies, Magazines, Organizations*
MAGNUM Photos
VII
Contact Press Images
Agence France-Presse - About AFP

*Associations*
National Press Photographers Association (NPPA)
American Society of Media Photographers (ASMP)

*Magazines*
Photo District News (PDN)
PDNNewsWire - Photo Journalism News
Magnum in Motion
The Digital Journalist
Legends Behind the Lens- photographers added each month


*Articles* 
1. The Coldest War by Teru Kuwayama 
2. Freelance Photojournalist
3. Career in Photojournalism - NPPA

*Books*
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1582973954/sr=1-1/qid=1138760857/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-9737138-8690363?%5Fencoding=UTF8"]2006 Photographer's Market[/ame]
Writers' and Artists' Yearbook 2006
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1581150768/qid=1139602858/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/103-2182063-6970266?s=books&v=glance&n=283155"]The Photojournalist's Guide to Making Money - by Michael Sedge[/ame]
Photojournalism: The Professionals' Approach - by Kenneth Kobr
Associated Press Guide to Photojournalism - by Brian Horton
Magnum Books
The great LIFE Photographers
In Focus: National Geographic Greatest Portraits
Through the Lens: National Geographic Greatest Photographs
Wide Angle: National Geographic Greatest Places


*Documentaries*
1. War Photographer - Documentary on James Nachtwey (co-founder/member of Agency VII) - a must see for PJ's and wannabe PJ's.
2. Henri Cartier-Bresson : The Impassioned Eye - His portfolio
3. W. Eugene Smith: Photography Made Difficult - His portfolio


*Photojournalists*
Magnum Photographers 
Stephen Dupont
Teru Kuwayama


*Workshops*
The Maine Photographic Workshops


*Prominent Journalism/PJ Schools in the US*
Missouri School of Journalism
International Center of Photography, NY
Rockport College - Rockport, Maine
Newhouse School - Syracuse University, Upstate NY
Columbia Univ - Graduate School of Journalism, NYC


*Jobs/Career*
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1582973954/sr=1-1/qid=1138760857/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-9737138-8690363?%5Fencoding=UTF8"]2006 Photographer's Market[/ame]
Writers' and Artists' Yearbook 2006
JournalismJobs.com


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 21, 2005)

Z Reportage always has awesome stuff:  http://www.zreportage.com/


----------



## Fate (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks for the links  much appreciated!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is a link to an interesting interview with Lynn Johnson.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for these links Dan! Very helpful :hugs:


----------

